# What did you get for Christmas?



## TinysMom (Dec 25, 2007)

So....what did you get for Christmas? What was your favorite gift? Your worst gift?

I'll share mine in a bit...

Peg


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 25, 2007)

Favortie: New Bunny

Worst: Ugly boots

I goooot

A shirt that says "Got rabbits?" A shirt that has a rabbit on it and it says "We are their voice" and it says ASPCA on the back. A shirt with a broken lop on it. Tshirt that said "Love" on it, Hoodie with skulls on it

Red CD, Alice in Chains CD, Rise Against CD, Pearl Jam CD, Cobra Starship CD, The Killers CD, Armor for Sleep CD, Seether CD

DVDs- The Little Mermaid, Rataouille, The Aristocats, Meet the Robinsons, Tom and Jerry cartoons, Pirates of the Caribbean 3

Rabbit earings, and two different kind of hoop earings

Rabbit Calander

Book "Stories Rabbits Tell" which I wanted forever

Big Polar Bear stuffed animal

DVD player

Ugly boots

Rabbit stamps

Camera

And a bunny

Candy


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 25, 2007)

Favourite - Ugg boots and a new camera!:biggrin2: (I haven't taken off my boots or stopped taking photos all day - my family are calling me the paparazzi!:embarrassed


I'malso happy that all the presents I got for other people are being enjoyed as that is part of the fun for me  (I bought my brother series 1 of the Sopranos andapart from when he was eatinglunch hasn'tstopped watching it all day!)


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 25, 2007)

I got... 

My mother's ring from the kids,

I also got a 1578 Elizabeth I Sixpence.

A sapphire and diamond ring in a heirloom setting, 14 sapphires, 10 diamonds, from my birth mom and a lil trinky dink that is the CUTEST thing, its a lil cloisonnÃ© enameled pig, encrusted with Swavoroski crystals. 

From the in laws I got a $35 gift card to the Olive Garden, a $35 gift card to Logan's, as well as a gift set from Bath and Body Works, with the smell good scent of Chocolate Amber. I also got some French soaps, milk and honey, and peony scented.I also got a headache and a bad case of the red a$%!

From my parents, I got the usual assortment of weird stuff, a Hershey's kiss fondue set, a garden fairy with a solar gazing ball. A Noah's ark statue, which is funny since I am Buddhist, but she got it because there was cows, pigs, and rabbits standing with Noah. OH.... and a really weird preppy-ish silver necklace and earring set. (I don't usually go for matchy matchy jewelry, but it's the thought that counts)

From my husband I got a marble picture frame with our wedding pic in it, engraved with *Believe in forever*. I also got 2 books, one entitled *History's Most Magnificent Rulers From Rameses II to Napoleon*, and another one entitled *England-Scotland-Wales-Ireland, Kings and Queens, The story of Britain's Monarchs from pre-Roman times to today*
Oh, and a 5 day trip to Ireland, and apparently I am leaving Thursday.. so I will be MIA.

It was a surprising year for me indeed!!

Zin

The Best- Toss up, the moms ring, the sixpence, and the trip

The worst- Uh.. the fondue set fo sho... although the headache and the red a#$ wasn't much fun either.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 25, 2007)

I got my Dyson Stowaway. I'm so excited.:bunnydance:inkbouce:inkelepht:arty::happyrabbit::bunny18

And a really nice Broach and a game for my Nintendo DS from hubby.

I also got money, a gift card from Reitmans, a nice lounging outfit, a purse, makeup bag, vases.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 25, 2007)

The best: A digital picture frame and a new threatre system for the bedroom from Ryan.

The worst: a jammie set from Ryan's mom that was too small to fit my tushy into.



I also got:

- tupper ware.
- sea monkey kit (yaaay, lol!).
- fake "grills" from Ryan as a joke...haha.
- gift card from my dad.
- gift card to Ryan and I from his mom.
- make up bags.
- lots of chocolate.
- stuff from Bath & Body.
- digital picture frame.
- theatre system.
- wireless mouse for the lap top.
- bathroom stuff (shampoo, body wash, deodorant, ect).
- a Nikon Coolpix S51 digital camera...from Ryan a few weeks ago.
- new slippers.


....and tons of other little things. It was a pretty good Christmas!


----------



## Haley (Dec 25, 2007)

Best gift: lots of money, gas cards, and DKNY Be Delicious Red perfume (smells so good!)

Worst gift: Mike's grandma got me a little weird indoor fountain that doesnt work. She often regifts so Im not surprised lol. We've also been dating forever and she spelled my name "Heally". Last year I got "Mike's girlfriend" so I guess its a step up :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't get a whole lot this year, but that's okay - I don't have room for too much 'stuff' anyway. My sister gave me a Wet/Dry Shop Vac - I had mentioned getting one for the rabbit's room, and she must've remembered I'd said it. Can't wait to see how it does. 

My son gave me a few neat little things, including Season 3 of The X-Files, some sort of interactive X-Files CD, and my best present: a little gadget called a Zen. I'd told him a couple of months ago that I needed a new MP3 player, so I'm not totally sure what it 'is', exactly...MP3 player or what...but it lists tons of features. I think you can even download and watch movies on it. Problem is though, I tried uploading the software onto my computer and it doesn't work...my computer is in such bad shape that it can't handle it. So it might have to wait until I invest in a new computer before I can get to use the Zen. (Anyone out there have a Zen? I'd love to know what you think of them.)

Worst gift...a coworker gave me a little pkg from a chocolate shop here, one that specializes in these unique German chocolates and delicacies. He'd totally forgotten about my dietary restrictions - that I am supposed to avoid sweets at all cost - and inside was a glazed chocolate-dipped almond cookie along with two truffles. So I set them aside for a bit. On Christmas eve I decided to treat myself and have them, forgoing the diet momentarily. Now, one of the problems I do face is that my mouth is highly sensitive to certain things (even sugar) as a result of radiation treatments, so I have to eat them carefully....and spicy/hot stuff...forget it. Anyway, I had the first chocolate - or, half of it - decided I didn't like it and opted to eat the other one instead. I put it in my mouth and...omigod...the pain was incredible. Who knew that a chocolate shop would take a mouthwatering truffle and sprinkle it with crushed chili peppers??!!??? Well, they did...and it burned my mouth and throat horribly. So while the gift was given in the spirit of Christmas, it definitely was the worst one (never thought I'd say _that _about chocolate!).


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 26, 2007)

I received two journals....two write-on, wipe off boards that are calendars (Robin & Art couldn't decide which size I'd like more) and I also got two teddy bears that are dipped in scented wax. They are really cute (Robin got to pick them out). One is scented red apple and the other one is strawberries. I LOVE them...and want to put at least one of them on my desk....as long as Tiny won't eat it.

My favorite gift is probably the dark teddy bear (red apple scent) and my least favorite is the black leather journal...I had looked at it in the store because it is the type ART likes....and I was trying to figure out if he liked it. Meanwhile...he thought I liked it. 

I'm going to go ahead and use it anyway.

Oh - and I got a fountain pen set that I ordered for myself for Christmas because we can't find things like that here in our small town.

Peg

P.S. Haley, I would have LOVED to get an indoor fountain. I have three of them...somewhere...in boxes from our last 3 moves.....I really want to find one as I love the sound of running water.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got some PJ's from my friend, some bath stuff from another friend and some nice smelly candles from my sister and her mom. My grandma always gives out money, so I got a bit from her too.

The best gift was one that my boyfriend, my roommate, and my mom all pitched in to get me a stand mixer. It's really big and cool, and I love it! It has a dough hook, so I can't wait to try out some bread recipes. 

--Dawn


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't gone home yet so the presents I got have been from my boyfriend.

Best: Permission to get another bunny! WOOHOO, can't beat that! 

Worst: I got a muffin tin that's broken but we can just exchange it.

I got a potato masher, new measuring spoons and cups, one of those stick blenders you can put right into whatever you want to blend, the muffin tin (it's one of the non stick floppy ones) and a Sonic the Hedgehog game for my Nintendo DS! I love cooking so all these gifts were great.

Also, I have a Zen! They're great. I like them much better than iPods. Mine is almost two years old. I love that you can listen to the radio on it and record songs from the radio, or you can use the recorder to record normal things. I like to take it to class and record important lectures. You can also use it as a Palm Pilot of sorts (you have to do everything on your computer but it will send the info to the Zen) and put lots of pictures on it. The movies and shows you can download look amazing too for such a bitty screen. Then of course you can buy mp3s to put on it or else take songs from your own CDs and put them in it. I love mine!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 26, 2007)

Just money.


----------



## okiron (Dec 26, 2007)

A small picture album from my roommates.


----------



## Leaf (Dec 26, 2007)

I received:

a pullover from Maryland, where my Borther and wife were recently

a calendar mouse pad

a calendar for my wall in the dining room

a low protien vegeterian cookbook for dogs (one of my dogs has liver problems and has to be on a low protien diet)

a neat glass container with a soapstone top that you burn scented oils in

a tin of butter cookies

a puppy

earrings and a necklace

a car wash kit

a small hardback Christmas Is.. book

a chinese Feng Shui unexpected miracles hand carved jade luck charm

a clicker training book (for dogs) that includes a clicker,bell, cookie cutter and frisbee

a rollof address lables

a pair of fuzzy leopard print socks


I'm very happy with all of my gifts!



Here is a thread of what I gave out this year, as well:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31086&forum_id=5


I was very relieved to see all of the gifts I gave out went over well. I always get nervous when it comes to buyingfor others!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2007)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> From my parents, I got the usual assortment of weird stuff, a Hershey's kiss fondue set, a garden fairy with a solar gazing ball. A Noah's ark statue, which is *funny since I am Buddhist*, but she got it because there was cows, pigs, and rabbits standing with Noah. OH.... and a really weird preppy-ish silver necklace and earring set. (I don't usually go for matchy matchy jewelry, but it's the thought that counts)


LOL and funny you celebrate Christmas!!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 26, 2007)

> Also, I have a Zen! They're great. I like them much better than iPods. Mine is almost two years old. I love that you can listen to the radio on it and record songs from the radio, or you can use the recorder to record normal things. I like to take it to class and record important lectures. You can also use it as a Palm Pilot of sorts (you have to do everything on your computer but it will send the info to the Zen) and put lots of pictures on it. The movies and shows you can download look amazing too for such a bitty screen. Then of course you can buy mp3s to put on it or else take songs from your own CDs and put them in it. I love mine!



Thanks Snowy, it really does sound awesome! In reading the instructions it sounded like a great little product, but I couldn't tell for sure without using it. My son told me he'd briefly considered getting me an iPod instead, but then went with this. (I'm glad he did now, from what you said!) Now I will probably have to go shopping for a computer in order to get it to play!


----------



## Saffy (Dec 26, 2007)

My husband bought me an eternity ring ... . and I was also lucky enough to get



Ysatis Perfume

Calendar

Body Shop Oceanis perfume/shower gel/body cream and room oil

Books - Apples and the three Phillip Pullman Triology books as I only have the first one.

A lovely bottle of wine ... mmmmm


----------



## Michaela (Dec 26, 2007)

I liked everything I got.  

From parents;

Pink Nintendo DS Lite and games (I used to have a DS but it broke).

2 Wii games, and the promise of another soon, as they couldn't get Super Mario Galalxy. 

New DVD Player, and DVDs (Bambi, and Watership Down).

Watership Down Book.

New Haridryer.

Lots of Make-up and hair stuff.

2 Rabbit Calanders (mum forgot she already had one, so bought another! They are different though, so I don't mind. )

Few other books.

Giant Thumper stuffed Toy.

Sylvanian Families bunny family (was joking around a few weeks ago that I wanted it, and I actually got it, lol! It looks cute on my window).

A bunny holding a sign saying "Welcome to the Patch" for Maddie's cage.

Xmas Jigsaw.

Lots of sweets.

Neclace, earrings, watch.

Bunny pjs, dressing gown, slippers.

Bunny rug for my room (matches my duvet cover).

New Wii remote and pink cover for it.

Something with Pebble on it still to arrive.

From Friends;

Lotta chocolate.

Nail Polish set.

Lotta Make- up.

Pair of Santa socks.

Pair of Totes

Jewellery

A Bunny Xmas tree decoration

Xmas mug set.

A teddy, for Brest Cancer research.

Can't remember the rest...

~~

No Cavies! :tears2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 26, 2007)

We got a Wii, and a few games

I got jammies,a sweater, ring, necklace.

Gwen Steffanie perfume,Calvin Kline perfume,matrix shampoo, bed sheets, candle holder, wallet with PAW PRINTS on it (ihave the pocket book that goes with it)



Gift card to TGIFridays, Pots and Pan set, Halloween DVD, 2 Hello Kitty frames and a Hello Kitty stocking



I think that is it, i dont have a worst gift i liked all of them.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry double post


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 26, 2007)

Who's a big fat liar? I AM!!
Naw, for our April show, we have to breed Jan 2nd, so apparently I have been elected the person to help all the children with their breedings for the show.
In addition to breeding my own kids bunnies, and the neighbors.
And elected to hold a "getting to know your bunny" class.
So we pushed back our rendezvous to Spring break ...
Do you have ANY idea how much the airline charged us PER TICKET to move our flights?

HOLY SCHNIKES!!!

:tantrum:

Zin



*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Oh, and a 5 day trip to Ireland, and apparently I am leaving Thursday.. so I will be MIA.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 26, 2007)

OK... I dig the traditions of Christmas... and I was a racoon in a past life.. so all the pretty pretty shiney shiney things make me all happy.

Plus, I aint gonna push off my *enlightened*status on my kids.. they should have the same memories I had of Christmas..

They can make up their minds to chant and sport Mala beads when they are grown..

Dang Bo B Bunny callin me out...LOL

Zin



*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *GoinBackToCali wrote: *
> 
> 
> > From my parents, I got the usual assortment of weird stuff, a Hershey's kiss fondue set, a garden fairy with a solar gazing ball. A Noah's ark statue, which is *funny since I am Buddhist*, but she got it because there was cows, pigs, and rabbits standing with Noah. OH.... and a really weird preppy-ish silver necklace and earring set. (I don't usually go for matchy matchy jewelry, but it's the thought that counts)
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2007)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> OK... I dig the traditions of Christmas... and I was a racoon in a past life.. so all the pretty pretty shiney shiney things make me all happy.
> 
> Plus, I aint gonna push off my *enlightened*status on my kids.. they should have the same memories I had of Christmas..
> 
> ...


:biggrin2:I'm a guilty Catholic- what else would you expect!!??? 

I like that the kids are able to celebrate and all that. Not so much the religious thing but if the families are celebrating - it's hard to not have them do it. Plus, you get gifts!!! LOL! 

Honestly, I try to accept the commercialism of Christmas more than a lot of people I guess and I am more "spiritual" regarding Easter.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, Christmas with my family isn't till Saturday, but we're done with James's side. Only three parties, don't you know! So the best gift was money, of course. James's grandma passed away a few months ago and his grandpa apparently redistributed some of his hidden-away money to his kids, and they in turn spread the love to their kids, aka us and his siblings. Looks like our slow house improvements will speed up slightly.

Also:

-Gorgeous leather jacket from my MIL.
-old Shadowrun Sega game, which James had asked for. Course we had to go find a Sega system, but since we're playing Shadowrun RPG a lot again he really wanted this old classic.
-Pixar short animations DVD. So cute!
-Lovely new comforter for our bed.

And we got to meet the new 2 week old nephew Bryce. I'll admit it, he's adorable. I'm finally starting to get some maternal instinct, LOL!


----------



## pamnock (Dec 26, 2007)

Hubby got me Merrell shoes for mountain biking/hiking/running. . .

Nothin' like a good shoe



Pam


----------



## Spring (Dec 27, 2007)

I didn't get too much apart from Jasmine.. and what I got was pretty simple, but I'm happy! 

I guess it's a win/win situationwith Jasmine.. Me and Pebbles were her early Christmas present (First Christmas with a forever loving family).. and she was Pebbles and my early Christmas present! 

Anice white turtleneck

A set of 3 square white shelves

A few tea mugs (mom found some pretty ones really cheap.. so I got 4 haha!)

Candy

Makeup

Disapproving Rabbits book

Rabbit pocket calender

2 photo albums

I have some extra cash too.. so I'm going to see if I can buy some nice boots and bunny toys in the New Year .


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 27, 2007)

We haven'tcelebrated Christmas yet because of Greg's broken ribs and a complication arising from his accident - constant tinnitus. He didgive me apresent that is very personal. The guy who hasn't been to church in 30+ years has decided he wants to go to church with me. Seems he is missingsomething in his life. He got himself a Bible for Christmas and is reading. Tomorrow he has an appointment to meet mypastor and talk. Will wonders never cease? It's the only present Ineed.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a whole bunch of stuff! 

Hubby and the kids got me:


New CSI pc game
wool blend coat
new griddle since mine got busted
a big rug for the front door area where they track mud in (I got him one too!!LOL)
New computer desk chair (Mine has died a long and agonizing death!)
tiny flashlight
tire gauge cause mine got lost
scarf and gloves
Mom and Dad got me:


Cash
2 pair of awesome slippers
jammies
candy
really nice hoodie shirt
makeup brushes
some great lotion I like
Sis and nieces got me:


Happy Bunny socks
DVD movie NELL that I wanted
photo frame with a cool picture of Lexi and Tony, and a picture of Luke and one of his lambs from 2 years ago.
cake pan with a carrier top
bootie slipper socks with puff balls hanging off them (so cute!)
MIL and FIL got me:


new big electric skillet
pasta 101 kit
deep fryer (which I had one so I just put it up for when I want a new one)
hot pads, dish towels
lotions from Bath and Bodyworks (I hate that stuff - kills my sinuses!) One is the kind my niece loves and I'll give that one to her 
A new step stool for my kitchen 
New bed sheets but they were the wrong size so she said she's going to return them and get the right size.
Pajamas (from the adult name draw - MIL got me)
Jogging pants and a shirt
remote caddy with picture frames around it
Flashlights
I think that's about it......


----------



## pamnock (Dec 27, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> We haven'tcelebrated Christmas yet because of Greg's broken ribs and a complication arising from his accident - constant tinnitus. He didgive me apresent that is very personal. The guy who hasn't been to church in 30+ years has decided he wants to go to church with me. Seems he is missingsomething in his life. He got himself a Bible for Christmas and is reading. Tomorrow he has an appointment to meet mypastor and talk. Will wonders never cease? It's the only present Ineed.



Focus on the Family is a great resource that I think your husband will find useful http://www.family.org/

They also have awesome counselors if your husband needs guidance.

Also, if your husband is looking for additional resources or Bible study guides -or just someone to talk to, my husband would behappy to listen. If your hubby is interested, you can PM me for our phone number.



Pam


----------



## Leaf (Dec 27, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Focus on the Family is a great resource that I think your husband will find useful http://www.family.org/


I agree! While I've never seen the website before I listen to the doctor each and every Saturday on his radio show. I'm in Missouri and listed to 97.1. He comes on around 9am, I believe.


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 27, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We haven'tcelebrated Christmas yet because of Greg's broken ribs and a complication arising from his accident - constant tinnitus. He didgive me apresent that is very personal. The guy who hasn't been to church in 30+ years has decided he wants to go to church with me. Seems he is missingsomething in his life. He got himself a Bible for Christmas and is reading. Tomorrow he has an appointment to meet mypastor and talk. Will wonders never cease? It's the only present Ineed.
> ...


Thank you very much! I will let Greg know and greatly appreciate the offer.


----------



## amberelizabeth (Dec 27, 2007)

best: my mom took all of my old t-shirts from h.s. and older, and had them made into a quilt, it's SO cool! I was completely surprised and I LOVED IT! i couldn't stop looking at it, there are 30 t-shirts on there! 

worst: this thing that holds a candle, but it has a santa clause on it, so I can't really use it anymore, not until next year 

I got a lot of "adult" things this year haha, mainly i got a lot of stuff for grad school

-laminator (sooo excited for it!)
-paper shreder
-digital tape recorder
-tons of kids board games and Moonsand!
-juicy catoure perfume i LOVE it
-very pretty necklace & earrings
-lots of gift cards
-syllicone baking set (32 pieces!)
-tea kettle
-ihome clock radio/alarm ipod radio thing. looove it
-wristlet 
-a watch

and probably lots of other things, but that's all i can think of now!


----------



## heartbunneh (Dec 27, 2007)

I had a very, very nice Christmas this year and love everything that I got. I was worried about the holidays and being with my family for an extended period of time, but was pleasantly surprised with how well everything went.

My favorite gift probably has to be the mini shopping spree my dad gave me at the pet store. My buns and piggies loaded up on food, treats, bedding, and toys. I don't know who's more excited - me or the furries [probably me]! Oh, wait! I also really loved the two boxes of NIC grids and zip ties that my father bought me. I can't wait to get construction under way!

My least favorite gift, well, hmm... I really don't think there is a gift that I could say I didn't like or didn't need. I'm grateful for everything I got this year - big or small.

Some of the other gifts I got were:


a mini digital camera and carrying case 
a portable CD player [my old one broke and I still love 'em] 
a couple CD's 
a sea-foam-green robe [it's amazingly soft and comfy] 
slippers [fuzzy pink with a black and white polka dot ribbon threaded through] 
fuzzy socks 
a couple sweaters, shirts, and cardigans 
a lotion and shower gel set [cucumber melon - yum] 
a comfy throw for my bed 
earrings 
doggy calendar 
a couple journals 
art supplies 
a couple candles in yummy scents 
jammies 
a new collar for my pup 
a new sweater for my pup 
$50.00 gift card 
a doggy [she's not only mine and she comes home tomorrow - yay] 
and everything else aforementioned above
So, yeah, I definitely made out quite well this year. And I'm sure there are a couple little things that I forgot to mention. Now...on to my birthday...only 2 days away!

<3 Lexi


----------



## countrybunnyholly (Dec 28, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> We haven'tcelebrated Christmas yet because of Greg's broken ribs and a complication arising from his accident - constant tinnitus. He didgive me apresent that is very personal. The guy who hasn't been to church in 30+ years has decided he wants to go to church with me. Seems he is missingsomething in his life. He got himself a Bible for Christmas and is reading. Tomorrow he has an appointment to meet mypastor and talk. Will wonders never cease? It's the only present Ineed.


Awesome! ray:


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 28, 2007)

Me and my family did a secret santa thing and I got Sims2Pets from my Secret santa.

I got a pink bag full of lotions and potions and a sweat shirt and some lippglosses from my brother.

My other brother was my santa.

My mom got me all sorts of stuff, Kool hair towels, some really cute make-up, Make-up brushes..a Camera. and more.

My Friend kim got me some make-up, hair clips and elastics.

My friend Anaa got me a Pink Hear attacked to a Silver chain thats tight like a choaker.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 29, 2007)

*amberelizabeth wrote: *


> best: my mom took all of my old t-shirts from h.s. and older, and had them made into a quilt, it's SO cool! I was completely surprised and I LOVED IT! i couldn't stop looking at it, there are 30 t-shirts on there!



Wow, what a wonderful thing for your mom to do! Love that idea for a gift...that's something you'll probably treasure for the rest of your life.


----------

